# NFP Start-up



## kserasera (Dec 18, 2012)

I briefly saw someone ask this question but didn't really see an answer..

Has anyone successful started up a non-for profit rescue? I am extremely interested in starting my own (foster program) and was curious in the steps needed to do so? 

And if anyone in Central Indiana is interested, please contact me!


----------

